# Women in Law Enforcement Career Seminar



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

*WOMEN IN LAW ENFORCEMENT CAREER SEMINAR *
*
The Nashua Police Department will be hosting two Women in Law Enforcement Career Seminars: Saturday, February 4, 2006 at 11am and Thursday, February 9, 2006 at 7pm at the Nashua Police Department. All interested women are encouraged to attend. For more information and directions go to: **http://www.nashuapd.com*

I am a male, but I thought I should post this in the interest of the female members. Nashua appears to be aggressively pursuing females for their department, however it appears like the city has a fairly 50/50 split of male to female​


----------

